# Anybody have a Stanwell Featherweight?



## RichieR (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey folks,

I got the straight billiard sandblast, about a couple weeks ago. It's my first Stanwell, and paid some 60 + dollars, and it looks like it's going to turn into a good smoker. This one is also my first briar that works well with Escudo (I usually prefer to smoke escudo in my cobs). Anyway, I'm just wondering what ya'll think about this series.

For me...I'm going to give this one a big thumbs up.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't have a featherweight but I have wondered that if the weight is affected by wood density, how would that affect the temperature of the smoke? Interested to hear more about your experience with this pipe.


----------



## RichieR (Feb 15, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> I don't have a featherweight but I have wondered that if the weight is affected by wood density, how would that affect the temperature of the smoke? Interested to hear more about your experience with this pipe.


I was smoking it outside today, it was a bit windy, and the bowl did start to get pretty hot. However, the pipe still has not gurggled on me. Also, this is the first briar pipe that passed the "pipe cleaner test" on me....my other 3 just won't do it, even though they are all respectable brand names.

One thing I found odd was the bit. My other pipes have a horizontal slit, but this one has a tiny circular hole that goes out into a little v formation (not sure if i am explaining this properly) lol.

It's a nice little pipe...very sleak and easy to chomp on. Given the fairly cheap price, I'm really impressed with the quality of the design. All my pipes are low end (50 to 70 bucks). I have a butz choquin, peterson, brigham, and now this stanwell, and I think this stanwell pipe is the best, overall.

My butz choquin is another straight billiard "featherweight", but the stanwell looks like a tooth pick compared to the butz.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I may have sold Stanwell a bit short. Most of mine are iffy smokers that need to be babied along *but *they all have bent saddle stems that IMO restrict the airflow way too much. I love their look but they can be a chore. Maybe I should get one of the more classical shapes and reevaluate.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

the two stannies i have are awesome smokers & were less than $50 as estates-they have tapered stems, but one is 3/4 bent & the other 1/2 bent & both have a good draw-any pipe will get hot if you smoke outside on a windy day w/o a windcap

richie r-that v formation at the bit is standard on all pipes, for some reason it just stands out on the stannies more-since the air channel has to get smaller as it nears the bit, the v is a way of keeping the airspace area close to the same


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

Stanwells are great pipes. My 245 featherweight is my favorite briar.


----------



## The Pirate (May 20, 2007)

I have a Stanwell Feartherweight. It is a nice little pipe. I use it for Va tobacco.
Ken


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

At top is a 6.5" dublin weighing just over 2-ounces and below is a 0.85-ounce pickaxe at 5.25". Both pipes have 3/4" chambers; the large pipe is 1.750" deep and the conical small one is 1.625" to the bottom.

The difference an ounce and an inch makes in pipes is incredible. I have three featherweight pipes (two branded Stanwell and one Fireside) and I like them a lot. As small and light as they are, two of them aren't particularly short-smoke pipes and none of them overheats with virginia flake when smoked sippingly. _They do need to be sipped_, though.

I don't want another dozen of them but I absolutely enjoy the three I have, mainly as in-car, lightweight, clencher pipes. I could see someone going on a featherweigh jag and never coming back.


----------



## Arctic Fire (Jan 17, 2010)

I looked at the featherweight series of stanwell pipes and the regular weight of other stanwell series. The difference wasnt much. The stanwell is nice but its smaller than all my other pipes in every aspect. Although it seems ive been buying larger sized pipes so i might be biased.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Not yet, but that 242 keeps talking to me. I imagine I'll give in one day, and I haven't been disappointed by a Stanwell yet.


----------

